# Radeon 9800 Pro, getting 4 fps with 3d

## ARVash

I'm not sure what's up, but I tried following the wiki, it seems like everything is going great, right up until I try glxgears or ppracer. I get around 3-4 fps, if that. I have a Radeon 9800 pro. 

here's my xorg.conf and glxinfo

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "aticonfig-Layout[all]"

	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load "ddc"

   Load "vbe"

   Load "GLcore"

   Load "dbe"

   Load "dri"

   Load "drm"

   Load "extmod"

   Load "glx" 

   Load "bitmap"

   Load "type1"

   Load "freetype"

   Load "record"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

	Option	    "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

	Driver      "fglrx"

        ChipID	0x4e48

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "dri"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample,

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3c 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

I'm a linux noob pretty much, so if I've made any stupid mistakes or forgot to post anything let me know. 

Thanks -Vash

----------

## didymos

Try this: 

```

eselect opengl list

```

You should see something for ATI in the list.  Take the number next to it and do:

```

eselect opengl set <the number>

```

----------

## ARVash

Yeah I did that, so that's right. Now what?

----------

## cakofony

well, you have a 9800 pro, and the gentoo wiki says that their glxgears output should be like this:

 *Quote:*   

> Radeon 9800 Pro [R350]
> 
> 24480 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4895.856 FPS
> 
> 9858 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1971.582 FPS
> ...

 

can you post yours please?

also, in your glxinfo, I found this troubling because it doesnt say anything about the ati driver, like it's using the mesa driver for opengl (i'm not sure though)

 *Quote:*   

> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
> 
> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2) 

 

I dont use an ati card, but when I run glxinfo, in that section, it returns:

 *Quote:*   

> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7900 GT/GTO/PCI/SSE2
> 
> OpenGL version string: 2.1.0 NVIDIA 97.55
> ...

 

----------

## DirtyHairy

Your glxinfo output shows that you only have software rendering via mesa; your 3D acceleration is not working. Could you please post your dmesg after starting X as well as /var/log/Xorg.0.log?

----------

## ARVash

Here's my xorg.0.log

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Mon Jun 11 05:33:36 EST 2007 i686

Build Date: 12 June 2007

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun 18 13:10:09 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "aticonfig-Layout[all]"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

	Using the default mouse configuration.

(WW) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

	Using the default keyboard configuration.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c32e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3205 card 1297,0240 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b198 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 1186,1300 card 1186,1301 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1297,0240 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1297,0240 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1297,0240 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1297,0240 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1297,0240 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1297,0240 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1106,4161 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1106,0102 rev 74 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e48 card 1002,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4e68 card 1002,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xbfd00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xdfef0000/16, I/O @ 0xc800/8, BIOS @ 0xdfec0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xc8000000/27, 0xdfee0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.32.5

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), ATI FireMV 2400 (M24 3151),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 (HP) 3152),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 GL 3154),

	RADEON X600/X550 Series (RV380 3E50),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380 GL 3E54), RADEON 9500 (RADEON 9500 4144),

	RADEON 9600TX (RADEON 9600TX 4146), ATI FireGL Z1 (FireGL Z1 4147),

	RADEON 9800 SE (RADEON 9800 SE 4148), RADEON 9500 (RADEON 9500 4149),

	ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 4150),

	ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 SE 4151),

	ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV360 4152), ATI RADEON 9550 (RV350 LX 4153),

	ATI FireGL T2 (FireGL T2 4154),

	ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV351 P 4155),

	RADEON X800 Series (R420 4A48 4A48),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49 4A49), RADEON X800 Series (R420 SE 4A4A),

	RADEON X800 XT (R420 XT 4A4B), RADEON X800 Series (R420 4A4C 4A4C),

	ATI FireGL X3-256 (R420 GL 4A4D),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18-P 4A4E), RADEON X800 SE (R420 8P 4A4F),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 XT Platinum 4A50),

	RADEON X800 VE (R420 4P 4A54),

	ATI RADEON X850 Consumer (R481 4P 4B48),

	ATI RADEON X850 XT (R481 XT 4B49), ATI RADEON X850 SE (R481 SE 4B4A),

	ATI RADEON X850 PRO (R481 Pro 4B4B),

	ATI RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R481 XT Platinum Edition 4B4C),

	RADEON 9700 PRO (RADEON 9700 PRO 4E44),

	RADEON 9500 PRO / 9700 (RADEON 9500 PRO / 9700 4E45),

	RADEON 9600 TX (RADEON 9600 4E46), ATI FireGL X1 (FireGL X1 4E47),

	RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48), RADEON 9800 (R350LE 4E49),

	RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

	ATI FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (FireGL X2 4E4B),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 Series (M10-P 4E50),

	ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 LE 4E51),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9500 (M11-CL 4E52),

	ATI MOBILITY FIRE GL T2/T2e (M10-GL 4E54),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12-P 4E56),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22T 5461),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600 SE (M24-C 5462),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 GL 5464),

	RADEON X800 Series (R423 5548), RADEON X800 GTO (R423 PRO 5549),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 XT Platinum 554A),

	RADEON X800 GT (R423 SE 554B), R430 XTP (R430 XTP 554C),

	ATI RADEON X800 XL (R430 XT 554D), ATI RADEON X800 GT (R430 SE 554E),

	RADEON X800 GTO (R430 PRO 554F), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423 GL XT 5550),

	ATI FireGL V5100 (R423 GL - PRO2 5551), R430 GL XT (R430 GL XT 5554),

	R430 GL PRO (R430 GL PRO 5555),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26-CSP128GL 564A),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26-GL 564B),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL (M26-XC 564F),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26-CSP128 5652),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26-X 5653),

	Radeon X700 Series (RV410 (5657) 5657),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS480 5954 Generic 5954),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS480 5955 Generic 5955),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS482 5974 Generic 5974),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS482 5975 Generic 5975),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS400 5A41 Generic 5A41),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS400 5A42 Generic 5A42),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RC410 5A61 Generic 5A61),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RC410 5A62 Generic 5A62),

	RADEON X300/X550 Series (RV370 5B60),

	RADEON X600 Series (RV380 (X) 5B62), RADEON X550 (RV370 XT 5B63),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370 GL V3100 5B64),

	ATI FireMV 2200 (RV370 FireMV 2200 5B65), RV370X (RV370X 5B66),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X800  XT (M28-XT 5D48),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 GL 5D49),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X800 (M28-P 5D4A),

	R480 Consumer 4P (R480 Consumer 4P 5D4C),

	RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 XTP 5D4D),

	RADEON X800 GTO (R480 PRO 5D4F), ATI FireGL V7200 (R480 GL 16P 5D50),

	R480 GL 12P (R480 GL 12P 5D51), RADEON X850 XT (R480 XT 5D52),

	RADEON X800 XT (R423 XT 5D57), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410 GL - 8P 5E48),

	RADEON X700 XT (RV410 XT 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 PRO 5E4B),

	RADEON X700 SE (RV410 SE (5E4C) 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 LE 5E4D),

	RADEON X700/X550 Series (RV410 SE (5E4F) 5E4F),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 7100),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT (M58 16P 7101),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 (M58 12P 7102),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V7200 (M58 GL 16P 7103),

	ATI FireGL V7200 (R520 GL 16P 7104),

	ATI FireGL V5300 (R520 GL 12P 7105),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V7100 (M58 GL 12P 7106),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 16P HiClk 7108),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 16P 7109),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 12P 710A),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 8P 710B),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 4P 710C),

	ATI FireGL V7300 (R520 GL 16P 528 MB 710E),

	ATI FireGL V7350 (R520 GL 16P 1 GB 710F),

	Radeon X1600 Series (RV515 XT 7140),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 PRO 7142),

	Radeon X1300 PRO (RV505 7143 7143), M54-GL (M54-GL 7144),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 (M54-P 7145),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 LE 7146),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV505 7147 7147),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52 7149),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52-T 714A),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52 714B 714B),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52 714C 714C),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 714D 714D),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV515LE PCI 714E),

	ATI FireGL V3300 (RV515 GL 7152),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 VE 715E),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV505 715F 715F),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV516 7180 7180),

	Radeon X1600 Series (RV516 XT 7181),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV516 7183 7183),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1450 (M64P 7186),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV516 7187 7187),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1450 (M64M 718A),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 (M62P 718B),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 (M62CSP64 718C),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1450 (M64CSP128 718D),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV516LE PCI 718F),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 (M62S 7196),

	Radeon X1600 Series (RV530 XT 71C0),

	Radeon X1650 Series (RV535 XT (71C1) 71C1),

	Radeon X1600 Series (RV530 PRO 71C2),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV535 PRO (71C3) 71C3),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5200 (M56 GL 71C4),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 (M56-P 71C5),

	Radeon X1650 Series (RV530 XT2 71C6),

	Radeon X1650 Series (RV535 (71C7) 71C7),

	Radeon X1600 Series (RV530 71CD 71CD),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV530 PRO2 71CE),

	ATI FireGL V3400 (RV530 GL 128 MB 71D2),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5250 (M66 GL 71D4),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 (M66-P 71D5),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT (M66-XT 71D6),

	ATI FireGL V5200 (RV530 GL 256 MB 71DA),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 (M66-M 71DE), RV550 (RV550 7200 7200),

	Radeon X1950 Series (R580 7240 7240),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7243 7243),

	Radeon X1950 Series (R580 7244 7244),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7245 7245),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7246 7246),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7247 7247),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7248 7248),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7249 7249),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724A 724A),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724B 724B),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724C 724C),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724D 724D),

	ATI FireStream 2U (R580 724E 724E),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724F 724F),

	Radeon X1950 Series (RV570 XT 7280),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1900 (M68 7284),

	Radeon X1650 Series (RV560 XT 7291),

	Radeon X1650 Series (RV560 7293 7293),

	ATI Radeon Xpress 1200 Series (RS600 7941 Generic 7941),

	ATI Radeon Xpress 1200 Series (RS600 7942 Generic 7942)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.32.5

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.32g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Dec 12 2006 17:18:27

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.32.2.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-313294

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(**) ChipID override: 0x4E48

(**) Chipset RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x81df740

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[26] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[27] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48)" (Chipset = 0x4e48)

(**) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0002)

(**) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI graphics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xdfef0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 131072 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI R350

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: R350

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module drm

(II) UnloadModule: "drm"

(EE) fglrx: Failed to load module "drm" (module does not exist, 0)

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): AGP card detected

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC [crt1]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SHP  Model: 2127  Serial#: 16843009

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2004  Week: 48

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.635 redY: 0.337   greenX: 0.287 greenY: 0.613

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.144 blueY: 0.086   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 67  vid: 34689

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 66  vid: 18017

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 76  vid: 36993

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  338 x 270 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: LL-172C-B

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 55  V max: 77 Hz, H min: 24  H max: 82 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: 4T09814X

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0): 	00ffffffffffff004d10272101010101

(II) fglrx(0): 	300e01030e221b78ea98c5a256499d24

(II) fglrx(0): 	165054bfef80818081408187714f6146

(II) fglrx(0): 	819001010101302a009851002a403070

(II) fglrx(0): 	1300520e1100001e000000fc004c4c2d

(II) fglrx(0): 	313732432d420a202020000000fd0037

(II) fglrx(0): 	4d18520e000a202020202020000000ff

(II) fglrx(0): 	0034543039383134580a202020200049

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000008

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay not supported on this hardware

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 31 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 0)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.76  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x480": 38.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x480"   38.16  1024 1048 1152 1280  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "848x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   31.48  848 864 952 1056  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   32.66  720 744 816 912  576 577 580 597 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (95, 96)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.76  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x480": 38.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x480"   38.16  1024 1048 1152 1280  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "848x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   31.48  848 864 952 1056  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   32.66  720 744 816 912  576 577 580 597 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.32.5

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[16] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[17] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[18] 0	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[29] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[30] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7167

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) <default pointer>: Core Pointer

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) <default keyboard>: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) <default keyboard>: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) <default keyboard>: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default keyboard>" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetKbdSettings - type: -1 rate: 30 delay: 500 snumlk: 0

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization disabled!    *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available    *

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7167

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) RandR enabled

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////dmesg

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Mon Jun 11 05:33:36 EST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff8000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fb820

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 262128) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   262128

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   262128

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 255 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 32497 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                   ) @ 0x000fa490

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000010 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000011 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3fff0030

ACPI: MADT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000009 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3fff00c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001    VIA   VIA_K7 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Detected 2010.558 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 260081

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda2

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0549000 soft=c0529000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1031184k/1048512k available (3162k kernel code, 16568k reserved, 816k data, 236k init, 131008k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe17000 - 0xfffff000   (1952 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc04e9000 - 0xc0524000   ( 236 kB)

      .data : 0xc0416882 - 0xc04e2894   ( 816 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0416882   (3162 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4024.34 BogoMIPS (lpj=20121719)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: CLK_CTL MSR was 6003d22f. Reprogramming to 2003d22f

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ stepping 01

Total of 1 processors activated (4024.34 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2530k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdaf1, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by vt8235 PM

PCI quirk: region 0400-040f claimed by vt8235 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: dfe00000-dfefffff

  PREFETCH window: bfd00000-dfcfffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1182172162.620:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

DLM (built Jun 11 2007 05:26:25) installed

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Jun 11 2007 05:27:23) installed

Lock_Nolock (built Jun 11 2007 05:27:46) installed

Lock_DLM (built Jun 11 2007 05:27:42) installed

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A]: no GSI

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST3160023A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: ATAPI DVD DD 2X16X4X16, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdd: ATAPI 63X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 16, io mem 0xdffffe00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 3

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 4

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 5

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 16, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 16, io base 0x0000e800

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.0-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 2.00 loaded.

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

JFS: nTxBlock = 8080, nTxLock = 64646

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KM400/KM400A chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8888f00, 00:11:95:63:b0:43, IRQ 17

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

NET: Registered protocol family 23

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.2 Sept-11-2006 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth1: VIA Rhine II at 0xdffffd00, 00:30:1b:3b:d6:65, IRQ 18.

eth1: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7849 advertising 05e1 Link 0000.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

Adding 2048276k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2048276k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth1: lin

----------

## cakofony

well, in that file i saw this:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled
> 
> (WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used
> 
> (WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> (II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering
> 
> (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
> 
> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed! *
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> (II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel
> 
> (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************
> 
> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization disabled! *
> ...

 

it looks like you may be able (i'm not sure on this though) to fix it by adding this section to the end of your xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

>  Section "Extensions"
> 
>         Option      "Composite" "false"
> 
>  EndSection
> ...

 

you might have to enable apm? i'm not really sure what that is, so somebody else might have to help with that.

----------

## ARVash

That didn't work either :/. Blender works relatively smooth yet ppracer is giving me like 5 fps. I'm not quite sure what's up. I get around 250 fps in glxgears still.

----------

## didymos

Maybe this has something useful:  http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

I'm thinking it may have to do with the "UseInternalAGPGART" option.  It depends on how AGP was configured in the kernel, though.

----------

## DirtyHairy

Folks, please, DO take a look at dmesg output before posting  :Smile:  There is no output from the fglrx kernel module which implies direct rendering cannot work. AVash: could you please post lsmod output and try manually inserting (modprobe fglrx) the kernel module prior to starting X? If this doesn't work (I suspect it won't), what is the error message?

----------

## ARVash

It gave no error message but here's my lsmod output.

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 438192  0

snd_seq_oss            26112  0

snd_seq_midi_event      7552  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                35408  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_pcm_oss            33312  0

snd_mixer_oss          16000  1 snd_pcm_oss

rtc                    12852  0

parport_pc             31844  0

parport                26440  1 parport_pc

snd_via82xx            23320  1

gameport               12808  1 snd_via82xx

snd_ac97_codec         71712  1 snd_via82xx

snd_ac97_bus            5376  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                47364  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              18180  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         10248  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         8960  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            18208  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          8460  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    33764  12 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

via_rhine              22152  0

pcspkr                  5888  0

via_ircc               19988  0

irda                   83256  1 via_ircc

crc_ccitt               5376  1 irda

i2c_viapro             10004  0

i2c_core               15360  1 i2c_viapro

8139too                22912  0

mii                     7168  2 via_rhine,8139too

via_agp                10496  1

agpgart                21972  2 fglrx,via_agp

tg3                    91652  0

e1000                  94656  0

nfs                    95164  0

lockd                  48392  1 nfs

sunrpc                110012  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   147948  0

dm_mirror              19152  0

dm_mod                 40344  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma               10500  0

sata_mv                17672  0

ata_piix               14600  0

ahci                   17796  0

sata_qstor             10756  0

sata_vsc                9988  0

sata_uli                9220  0

sata_sis                9732  0

sata_sx4               14084  0

sata_nv                11268  0

sata_via               11268  0

sata_svw                9348  0

sata_sil24             14852  0

sata_sil               11784  0

sata_promise           12292  0

libata                 67220  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   21380  0

ohci1394               30896  0

ieee1394               59576  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              13056  0

usbhid                 35936  0

ohci_hcd               18948  0

uhci_hcd               21128  0

usb_storage            62400  0

ehci_hcd               25736  0

usbcore                88452  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

----------

## ARVash

Xorg.0.log is here 

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Mon Jun 11 05:33:36 EST 2007 i686

Build Date: 12 June 2007

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Mon Jun 18 09:30:46 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "aticonfig-Layout[all]"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

	Using the default mouse configuration.

(WW) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

	Using the default keyboard configuration.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c32e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(++) using VT number 8

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3205 card 1297,0240 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b198 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 1186,1300 card 1186,1301 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1297,0240 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1297,0240 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1297,0240 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1297,0240 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1297,0240 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1297,0240 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1106,4161 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1106,0102 rev 74 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e48 card 1002,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4e68 card 1002,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xbfd00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xdfef0000/16, I/O @ 0xc800/8, BIOS @ 0xdfec0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xc8000000/27, 0xdfee0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.32.5

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), ATI FireMV 2400 (M24 3151),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 (HP) 3152),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 GL 3154),

	RADEON X600/X550 Series (RV380 3E50),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380 GL 3E54), RADEON 9500 (RADEON 9500 4144),

	RADEON 9600TX (RADEON 9600TX 4146), ATI FireGL Z1 (FireGL Z1 4147),

	RADEON 9800 SE (RADEON 9800 SE 4148), RADEON 9500 (RADEON 9500 4149),

	ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 4150),

	ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 SE 4151),

	ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV360 4152), ATI RADEON 9550 (RV350 LX 4153),

	ATI FireGL T2 (FireGL T2 4154),

	ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV351 P 4155),

	RADEON X800 Series (R420 4A48 4A48),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49 4A49), RADEON X800 Series (R420 SE 4A4A),

	RADEON X800 XT (R420 XT 4A4B), RADEON X800 Series (R420 4A4C 4A4C),

	ATI FireGL X3-256 (R420 GL 4A4D),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18-P 4A4E), RADEON X800 SE (R420 8P 4A4F),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 XT Platinum 4A50),

	RADEON X800 VE (R420 4P 4A54),

	ATI RADEON X850 Consumer (R481 4P 4B48),

	ATI RADEON X850 XT (R481 XT 4B49), ATI RADEON X850 SE (R481 SE 4B4A),

	ATI RADEON X850 PRO (R481 Pro 4B4B),

	ATI RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R481 XT Platinum Edition 4B4C),

	RADEON 9700 PRO (RADEON 9700 PRO 4E44),

	RADEON 9500 PRO / 9700 (RADEON 9500 PRO / 9700 4E45),

	RADEON 9600 TX (RADEON 9600 4E46), ATI FireGL X1 (FireGL X1 4E47),

	RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48), RADEON 9800 (R350LE 4E49),

	RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

	ATI FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (FireGL X2 4E4B),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 Series (M10-P 4E50),

	ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 LE 4E51),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9500 (M11-CL 4E52),

	ATI MOBILITY FIRE GL T2/T2e (M10-GL 4E54),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12-P 4E56),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22T 5461),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600 SE (M24-C 5462),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 GL 5464),

	RADEON X800 Series (R423 5548), RADEON X800 GTO (R423 PRO 5549),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 XT Platinum 554A),

	RADEON X800 GT (R423 SE 554B), R430 XTP (R430 XTP 554C),

	ATI RADEON X800 XL (R430 XT 554D), ATI RADEON X800 GT (R430 SE 554E),

	RADEON X800 GTO (R430 PRO 554F), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423 GL XT 5550),

	ATI FireGL V5100 (R423 GL - PRO2 5551), R430 GL XT (R430 GL XT 5554),

	R430 GL PRO (R430 GL PRO 5555),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26-CSP128GL 564A),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26-GL 564B),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL (M26-XC 564F),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26-CSP128 5652),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26-X 5653),

	Radeon X700 Series (RV410 (5657) 5657),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS480 5954 Generic 5954),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS480 5955 Generic 5955),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS482 5974 Generic 5974),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS482 5975 Generic 5975),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS400 5A41 Generic 5A41),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS400 5A42 Generic 5A42),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RC410 5A61 Generic 5A61),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RC410 5A62 Generic 5A62),

	RADEON X300/X550 Series (RV370 5B60),

	RADEON X600 Series (RV380 (X) 5B62), RADEON X550 (RV370 XT 5B63),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370 GL V3100 5B64),

	ATI FireMV 2200 (RV370 FireMV 2200 5B65), RV370X (RV370X 5B66),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X800  XT (M28-XT 5D48),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 GL 5D49),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X800 (M28-P 5D4A),

	R480 Consumer 4P (R480 Consumer 4P 5D4C),

	RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 XTP 5D4D),

	RADEON X800 GTO (R480 PRO 5D4F), ATI FireGL V7200 (R480 GL 16P 5D50),

	R480 GL 12P (R480 GL 12P 5D51), RADEON X850 XT (R480 XT 5D52),

	RADEON X800 XT (R423 XT 5D57), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410 GL - 8P 5E48),

	RADEON X700 XT (RV410 XT 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 PRO 5E4B),

	RADEON X700 SE (RV410 SE (5E4C) 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 LE 5E4D),

	RADEON X700/X550 Series (RV410 SE (5E4F) 5E4F),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 7100),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT (M58 16P 7101),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 (M58 12P 7102),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V7200 (M58 GL 16P 7103),

	ATI FireGL V7200 (R520 GL 16P 7104),

	ATI FireGL V5300 (R520 GL 12P 7105),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V7100 (M58 GL 12P 7106),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 16P HiClk 7108),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 16P 7109),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 12P 710A),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 8P 710B),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 4P 710C),

	ATI FireGL V7300 (R520 GL 16P 528 MB 710E),

	ATI FireGL V7350 (R520 GL 16P 1 GB 710F),

	Radeon X1600 Series (RV515 XT 7140),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 PRO 7142),

	Radeon X1300 PRO (RV505 7143 7143), M54-GL (M54-GL 7144),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 (M54-P 7145),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 LE 7146),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV505 7147 7147),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52 7149),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52-T 714A),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52 714B 714B),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52 714C 714C),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 714D 714D),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV515LE PCI 714E),

	ATI FireGL V3300 (RV515 GL 7152),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 VE 715E),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV505 715F 715F),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV516 7180 7180),

	Radeon X1600 Series (RV516 XT 7181),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV516 7183 7183),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1450 (M64P 7186),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV516 7187 7187),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1450 (M64M 718A),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 (M62P 718B),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 (M62CSP64 718C),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1450 (M64CSP128 718D),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV516LE PCI 718F),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 (M62S 7196),

	Radeon X1600 Series (RV530 XT 71C0),

	Radeon X1650 Series (RV535 XT (71C1) 71C1),

	Radeon X1600 Series (RV530 PRO 71C2),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV535 PRO (71C3) 71C3),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5200 (M56 GL 71C4),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 (M56-P 71C5),

	Radeon X1650 Series (RV530 XT2 71C6),

	Radeon X1650 Series (RV535 (71C7) 71C7),

	Radeon X1600 Series (RV530 71CD 71CD),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV530 PRO2 71CE),

	ATI FireGL V3400 (RV530 GL 128 MB 71D2),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5250 (M66 GL 71D4),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 (M66-P 71D5),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT (M66-XT 71D6),

	ATI FireGL V5200 (RV530 GL 256 MB 71DA),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 (M66-M 71DE), RV550 (RV550 7200 7200),

	Radeon X1950 Series (R580 7240 7240),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7243 7243),

	Radeon X1950 Series (R580 7244 7244),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7245 7245),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7246 7246),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7247 7247),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7248 7248),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7249 7249),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724A 724A),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724B 724B),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724C 724C),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724D 724D),

	ATI FireStream 2U (R580 724E 724E),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724F 724F),

	Radeon X1950 Series (RV570 XT 7280),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1900 (M68 7284),

	Radeon X1650 Series (RV560 XT 7291),

	Radeon X1650 Series (RV560 7293 7293),

	ATI Radeon Xpress 1200 Series (RS600 7941 Generic 7941),

	ATI Radeon Xpress 1200 Series (RS600 7942 Generic 7942)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.32.5

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.32g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Dec 12 2006 17:18:27

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.32.2.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-313294

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(**) ChipID override: 0x4E48

(**) Chipset RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x81df740

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[26] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[27] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48)" (Chipset = 0x4e48)

(**) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0002)

(**) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI graphics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xdfef0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 131072 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI R350

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: R350

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module drm

(II) UnloadModule: "drm"

(EE) fglrx: Failed to load module "drm" (module does not exist, 0)

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): AGP card detected

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC [crt1]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SHP  Model: 2127  Serial#: 16843009

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2004  Week: 48

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.635 redY: 0.337   greenX: 0.287 greenY: 0.613

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.144 blueY: 0.086   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 67  vid: 34689

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 66  vid: 18017

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 76  vid: 36993

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  338 x 270 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: LL-172C-B

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 55  V max: 77 Hz, H min: 24  H max: 82 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: 4T09814X

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0): 	00ffffffffffff004d10272101010101

(II) fglrx(0): 	300e01030e221b78ea98c5a256499d24

(II) fglrx(0): 	165054bfef80818081408187714f6146

(II) fglrx(0): 	819001010101302a009851002a403070

(II) fglrx(0): 	1300520e1100001e000000fc004c4c2d

(II) fglrx(0): 	313732432d420a202020000000fd0037

(II) fglrx(0): 	4d18520e000a202020202020000000ff

(II) fglrx(0): 	0034543039383134580a202020200049

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000008

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay not supported on this hardware

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 31 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 0)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.76  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x480": 38.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x480"   38.16  1024 1048 1152 1280  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "848x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   31.48  848 864 952 1056  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   32.66  720 744 816 912  576 577 580 597 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (95, 96)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.76  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x480": 38.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x480"   38.16  1024 1048 1152 1280  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "848x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   31.48  848 864 952 1056  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   32.66  720 744 816 912  576 577 580 597 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.32.5

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[16] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[17] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[18] 0	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[29] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[30] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7167

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) <default pointer>: Core Pointer

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) <default keyboard>: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) <default keyboard>: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) <default keyboard>: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default keyboard>" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetKbdSettings - type: -1 rate: 30 delay: 500 snumlk: 0

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

----------

## didymos

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> Folks, please, DO take a look at dmesg output before posting  There is no output from the fglrx kernel module which implies direct rendering cannot work. 

 

And maybe the modules just aren't loaded at boot. Since the Xorg.0.log had no change, I'd say that's not the issue.

----------

## DirtyHairy

When X starts up, the fglrx driver tries to load the kernel module automatically. Healthy output from the kernel module after loading looks like this

```
fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 926 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.37.6 [May 25 2007] on minor 0
```

and after initializiation you should see something like this

```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[fglrx] total      GART = 130023424

[fglrx] free       GART = 114032640

[fglrx] max single GART = 114032640

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 66977792

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 11202560

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 11202560

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0
```

So it seems to me like something is going wrong with either kernel module autoloading or initialization, at least this is the first thing to check in my opinion. What's the dmesg after modprobing the kernel module? Also, is a entry like /dev/dri/card0 present after modprobing?

What also comes to mind is the lines

```
II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module drm

(II) UnloadModule: "drm"

(EE) fglrx: Failed to load module "drm" (module does not exist, 0) 
```

 which I previously overlooked. It might also be that /usr/lib/libdrm.so is not present on the system, which would also explain the driver not loading the kernel module.

The file belongs to x11-libs/libdrm which I thought would be pulled in by default when installing X, but that might depend on the contents of VIDEO_CARDS and the useflag DRI for xorg-server. If it is not present on your system, you should check if your VIDEO_CARDS contains fglrx and the DRI useflag is set. If this isn't the case, try setting them and rebuild xorg-server; if this doesn't pull in libdrm, you can emerge it manually (although this would be admittedly weird).

----------

## ARVash

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3

)) #1 SMP Mon Jun 11 05:33:36 EST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff8000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fb820

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 262128) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   262128

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   262128

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 255 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 32497 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                   ) @ 0x000fa490

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000010 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000011 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3fff0030

ACPI: MADT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000009 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3fff00c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001    VIA   VIA_K7 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Detected 2010.564 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 260081

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hd

a2

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0549000 soft=c0529000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1031184k/1048512k available (3162k kernel code, 16568k reserved, 816k da

ta, 236k init, 131008k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe17000 - 0xfffff000   (1952 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc04e9000 - 0xc0524000   ( 236 kB)

      .data : 0xc0416882 - 0xc04e2894   ( 816 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0416882   (3162 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4024.34 BogoMIPS (lpj=20121728)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

00000000 00000000

CPU: CLK_CTL MSR was 6003d22f. Reprogramming to 2003d22f

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000420 00000000 0000000

0 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ stepping 01

Total of 1 processors activated (4024.34 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2530k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdaf1, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by vt8235 PM

PCI quirk: region 0400-040f claimed by vt8235 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: dfe00000-dfefffff

  PREFETCH window: bfd00000-dfcfffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1182417824.620:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

DLM (built Jun 11 2007 05:26:25) installed

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug

enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Jun 11 2007 05:27:23) installed

Lock_Nolock (built Jun 11 2007 05:27:46) installed

Lock_DLM (built Jun 11 2007 05:27:42) installed

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A]: no GSI

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST3160023A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: ATAPI DVD DD 2X16X4X16, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 16, io mem 0xdffffe00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 3

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 4

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 5

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 16, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 16, io base 0x0000e800

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.0

-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 2.00 loaded.

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

JFS: nTxBlock = 8080, nTxLock = 64646

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8888f00, 00:11:95:63:b0:43, IRQ 17

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.2 Sept-11-2006 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth1: VIA Rhine II at 0xdffffd00, 00:30:1b:3b:d6:65, IRQ 18.

eth1: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7849 advertising 05e1 Link 0000.

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KM400/KM400A chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

NET: Registered protocol family 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA                                                                           ]

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

Adding 2048276k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2048276k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth1: link down

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERM                                                                           ANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 928 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.32.5 [Dec 12 2006] on minor 0

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 6721 using kernel context 0

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 9054 using kernel context 0

Sorry for the lack of replies, :/  /usr/lib/libdrm.so wasn't there. How would one check their VIDEO_CARDS.

----------

## DirtyHairy

VIDEO_CARDS is set in /etc/make.conf ; for more information, take a look at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml . Modify your make.conf accordingly and the remerge xorg-server; it should pull in libdrm (if it doesn't, you can emerge it explicitely).

Your dmesg output shows the fglrx module loads fine (it will get autoloaded by the Xorg component of the driver once libdrm got installed). I'm not so sure about the error messages, I suspect they can be safely ignored, but: one problem at a time, first get libdrm installed  :Smile: 

----------

## ARVash

I didn't even have  VIDEO_CARDS .. or any input devices for that matter  :Razz: . 

I'm reemerging xorg-server now  :Very Happy:  wish me luck.

----------

## ARVash

Make.conf

//////////////////

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"####################################################

## ATTENTION: THIS IS THE MAKE.CONF ON THE LIVECD ##

## PLEASE EDIT /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf INSTEAD  ##

####################################################

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx DRI"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

///////////////////////////////////////////////////xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "aticonfig-Layout[all]"

	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load "ddc"

   Load "vbe"

   Load "GLcore"

   Load "dbe"

   Load "dri"

   Load "drm"

   Load "extmod"

   Load "glx" 

   Load "bitmap"

   Load "type1"

   Load "freetype"

   Load "record"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

	Option	    "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

	Driver      "fglrx"

        ChipID	0x4e48

        VendorName  "All"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "false"

EndSection

Section "dri"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

//////////////////////////////////////////////// Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Mon Jun 11 05:33:36 EST 2007 i686

Build Date: 12 June 2007

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Mon Jun 18 09:30:46 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "aticonfig-Layout[all]"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

	Using the default mouse configuration.

(WW) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

	Using the default keyboard configuration.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c32e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(++) using VT number 8

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3205 card 1297,0240 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b198 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 1186,1300 card 1186,1301 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1297,0240 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1297,0240 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1297,0240 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1297,0240 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1297,0240 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1297,0240 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1106,4161 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1106,0102 rev 74 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e48 card 1002,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4e68 card 1002,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xbfd00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xdfef0000/16, I/O @ 0xc800/8, BIOS @ 0xdfec0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xc8000000/27, 0xdfee0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.32.5

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), ATI FireMV 2400 (M24 3151),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 (HP) 3152),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 GL 3154),

	RADEON X600/X550 Series (RV380 3E50),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380 GL 3E54), RADEON 9500 (RADEON 9500 4144),

	RADEON 9600TX (RADEON 9600TX 4146), ATI FireGL Z1 (FireGL Z1 4147),

	RADEON 9800 SE (RADEON 9800 SE 4148), RADEON 9500 (RADEON 9500 4149),

	ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 4150),

	ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 SE 4151),

	ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV360 4152), ATI RADEON 9550 (RV350 LX 4153),

	ATI FireGL T2 (FireGL T2 4154),

	ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV351 P 4155),

	RADEON X800 Series (R420 4A48 4A48),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49 4A49), RADEON X800 Series (R420 SE 4A4A),

	RADEON X800 XT (R420 XT 4A4B), RADEON X800 Series (R420 4A4C 4A4C),

	ATI FireGL X3-256 (R420 GL 4A4D),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18-P 4A4E), RADEON X800 SE (R420 8P 4A4F),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 XT Platinum 4A50),

	RADEON X800 VE (R420 4P 4A54),

	ATI RADEON X850 Consumer (R481 4P 4B48),

	ATI RADEON X850 XT (R481 XT 4B49), ATI RADEON X850 SE (R481 SE 4B4A),

	ATI RADEON X850 PRO (R481 Pro 4B4B),

	ATI RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R481 XT Platinum Edition 4B4C),

	RADEON 9700 PRO (RADEON 9700 PRO 4E44),

	RADEON 9500 PRO / 9700 (RADEON 9500 PRO / 9700 4E45),

	RADEON 9600 TX (RADEON 9600 4E46), ATI FireGL X1 (FireGL X1 4E47),

	RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48), RADEON 9800 (R350LE 4E49),

	RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

	ATI FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (FireGL X2 4E4B),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 Series (M10-P 4E50),

	ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 LE 4E51),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9500 (M11-CL 4E52),

	ATI MOBILITY FIRE GL T2/T2e (M10-GL 4E54),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12-P 4E56),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22T 5461),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600 SE (M24-C 5462),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 GL 5464),

	RADEON X800 Series (R423 5548), RADEON X800 GTO (R423 PRO 5549),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 XT Platinum 554A),

	RADEON X800 GT (R423 SE 554B), R430 XTP (R430 XTP 554C),

	ATI RADEON X800 XL (R430 XT 554D), ATI RADEON X800 GT (R430 SE 554E),

	RADEON X800 GTO (R430 PRO 554F), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423 GL XT 5550),

	ATI FireGL V5100 (R423 GL - PRO2 5551), R430 GL XT (R430 GL XT 5554),

	R430 GL PRO (R430 GL PRO 5555),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26-CSP128GL 564A),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26-GL 564B),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL (M26-XC 564F),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26-CSP128 5652),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26-X 5653),

	Radeon X700 Series (RV410 (5657) 5657),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS480 5954 Generic 5954),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS480 5955 Generic 5955),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS482 5974 Generic 5974),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS482 5975 Generic 5975),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS400 5A41 Generic 5A41),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS400 5A42 Generic 5A42),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RC410 5A61 Generic 5A61),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RC410 5A62 Generic 5A62),

	RADEON X300/X550 Series (RV370 5B60),

	RADEON X600 Series (RV380 (X) 5B62), RADEON X550 (RV370 XT 5B63),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370 GL V3100 5B64),

	ATI FireMV 2200 (RV370 FireMV 2200 5B65), RV370X (RV370X 5B66),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X800  XT (M28-XT 5D48),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 GL 5D49),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X800 (M28-P 5D4A),

	R480 Consumer 4P (R480 Consumer 4P 5D4C),

	RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 XTP 5D4D),

	RADEON X800 GTO (R480 PRO 5D4F), ATI FireGL V7200 (R480 GL 16P 5D50),

	R480 GL 12P (R480 GL 12P 5D51), RADEON X850 XT (R480 XT 5D52),

	RADEON X800 XT (R423 XT 5D57), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410 GL - 8P 5E48),

	RADEON X700 XT (RV410 XT 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 PRO 5E4B),

	RADEON X700 SE (RV410 SE (5E4C) 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 LE 5E4D),

	RADEON X700/X550 Series (RV410 SE (5E4F) 5E4F),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 7100),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT (M58 16P 7101),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 (M58 12P 7102),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V7200 (M58 GL 16P 7103),

	ATI FireGL V7200 (R520 GL 16P 7104),

	ATI FireGL V5300 (R520 GL 12P 7105),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V7100 (M58 GL 12P 7106),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 16P HiClk 7108),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 16P 7109),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 12P 710A),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 8P 710B),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 4P 710C),

	ATI FireGL V7300 (R520 GL 16P 528 MB 710E),

	ATI FireGL V7350 (R520 GL 16P 1 GB 710F),

	Radeon X1600 Series (RV515 XT 7140),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 PRO 7142),

	Radeon X1300 PRO (RV505 7143 7143), M54-GL (M54-GL 7144),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 (M54-P 7145),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 LE 7146),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV505 7147 7147),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52 7149),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52-T 714A),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52 714B 714B),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52 714C 714C),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 714D 714D),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV515LE PCI 714E),

	ATI FireGL V3300 (RV515 GL 7152),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 VE 715E),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV505 715F 715F),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV516 7180 7180),

	Radeon X1600 Series (RV516 XT 7181),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV516 7183 7183),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1450 (M64P 7186),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV516 7187 7187),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1450 (M64M 718A),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 (M62P 718B),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 (M62CSP64 718C),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1450 (M64CSP128 718D),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV516LE PCI 718F),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 (M62S 7196),

	Radeon X1600 Series (RV530 XT 71C0),

	Radeon X1650 Series (RV535 XT (71C1) 71C1),

	Radeon X1600 Series (RV530 PRO 71C2),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV535 PRO (71C3) 71C3),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5200 (M56 GL 71C4),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 (M56-P 71C5),

	Radeon X1650 Series (RV530 XT2 71C6),

	Radeon X1650 Series (RV535 (71C7) 71C7),

	Radeon X1600 Series (RV530 71CD 71CD),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV530 PRO2 71CE),

	ATI FireGL V3400 (RV530 GL 128 MB 71D2),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5250 (M66 GL 71D4),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 (M66-P 71D5),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT (M66-XT 71D6),

	ATI FireGL V5200 (RV530 GL 256 MB 71DA),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 (M66-M 71DE), RV550 (RV550 7200 7200),

	Radeon X1950 Series (R580 7240 7240),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7243 7243),

	Radeon X1950 Series (R580 7244 7244),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7245 7245),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7246 7246),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7247 7247),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7248 7248),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7249 7249),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724A 724A),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724B 724B),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724C 724C),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724D 724D),

	ATI FireStream 2U (R580 724E 724E),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724F 724F),

	Radeon X1950 Series (RV570 XT 7280),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1900 (M68 7284),

	Radeon X1650 Series (RV560 XT 7291),

	Radeon X1650 Series (RV560 7293 7293),

	ATI Radeon Xpress 1200 Series (RS600 7941 Generic 7941),

	ATI Radeon Xpress 1200 Series (RS600 7942 Generic 7942)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.32.5

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.32g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Dec 12 2006 17:18:27

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.32.2.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-313294

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(**) ChipID override: 0x4E48

(**) Chipset RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x81df740

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[26] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[27] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48)" (Chipset = 0x4e48)

(**) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0002)

(**) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI graphics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xdfef0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 131072 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI R350

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: R350

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module drm

(II) UnloadModule: "drm"

(EE) fglrx: Failed to load module "drm" (module does not exist, 0)

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): AGP card detected

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC [crt1]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SHP  Model: 2127  Serial#: 16843009

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2004  Week: 48

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.635 redY: 0.337   greenX: 0.287 greenY: 0.613

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.144 blueY: 0.086   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 67  vid: 34689

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 66  vid: 18017

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 76  vid: 36993

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  338 x 270 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: LL-172C-B

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 55  V max: 77 Hz, H min: 24  H max: 82 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: 4T09814X

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0): 	00ffffffffffff004d10272101010101

(II) fglrx(0): 	300e01030e221b78ea98c5a256499d24

(II) fglrx(0): 	165054bfef80818081408187714f6146

(II) fglrx(0): 	819001010101302a009851002a403070

(II) fglrx(0): 	1300520e1100001e000000fc004c4c2d

(II) fglrx(0): 	313732432d420a202020000000fd0037

(II) fglrx(0): 	4d18520e000a202020202020000000ff

(II) fglrx(0): 	0034543039383134580a202020200049

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000008

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay not supported on this hardware

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 31 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 0)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.76  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x480": 38.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x480"   38.16  1024 1048 1152 1280  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "848x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   31.48  848 864 952 1056  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   32.66  720 744 816 912  576 577 580 597 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (95, 96)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.76  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x480": 38.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x480"   38.16  1024 1048 1152 1280  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "848x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   31.48  848 864 952 1056  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   32.66  720 744 816 912  576 577 580 597 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.32.5

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[16] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[17] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[18] 0	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[29] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[30] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7167

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) <default pointer>: Core Pointer

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) <default keyboard>: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) <default keyboard>: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) <default keyboard>: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default keyboard>" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetKbdSettings - type: -1 rate: 30 delay: 500 snumlk: 0

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

----------

## cakofony

this looks really strange:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering
> 
> (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
> 
> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed! *
> ...

 

strange because you have this in your xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Extensions"
> 
> Option "Composite" "false"
> 
> EndSection

 

i'm not sure how to fix that. mabey some -composite use flag so it doesnt use the extentions?

----------

## cakofony

Ha! try this:

change the false to Disable

it should read:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Extensions"
> 
> Option "Composite" "Disable"
> 
> EndSection 

 

I just read online that you shouldnt have DRM enabled (in the kernel anyway)   because it causes the driver to fail. http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html#1_whichversion

----------

## DirtyHairy

Uuups, I have overlooked that, yes, composite disables direct rendering. However, the "no DRM" part only applies to kernel configuration and means that you shouldn't enable the kernel DRM stuff; the reason for this is that the fglrx kernel module provides this part afaik. Still, you will need libdrm for 3D to work  :Smile: 

----------

## cakofony

so does he need to include the drm module in his xorg.conf?

the log says this somewhere, so I think its loading a drm module:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm" 
> 
> (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
> 
> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

 

how should he fix this?

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) fglrx(0): *********************************************** 
> 
> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
> 
> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
> ...

 

----------

## ARVash

Problem still not solved, I tried recompiling the kernel with a couple of changes, still no luck.

----------

## DirtyHairy

Could you please give a bit more information? Did recompiling xorg-server pull in libdrm? If not, did you emerge it manually? Did you disable composite in your xorg.conf? If you did any of the above things, what's your Xorg.log afterwards?

The log shows that fglrx is trying to load the Xorg drm module which it can't find since it is not installed. However, I'm not so sure anymore if it is really necessary since, as you noticed, fglrx comes with its own drm implementation, and after digging around in my own logs, I found that it doesn't load the Xorg module on my laptop. Still, it's worth a try. And the other thing of course is composite, somehow I had been under the impression this had already been discussed and dismissed; it is necessary to disable composite to get direct rendering.

----------

## ARVash

I did recompile avert xorg-server pulled in libdrm, and then tried to emerge it manually, I disabled composite. 

here's my xorg.log

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Thu Jun 21 21:20:57 UTC 2007 i686

Build Date: 21 June 2007

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun 25 08:57:59 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "aticonfig-Layout[all]"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

	Using the default mouse configuration.

(WW) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

	Using the default keyboard configuration.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is disabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c32e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3205 card 1297,0240 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b198 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 1186,1300 card 1186,1301 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1297,0240 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1297,0240 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1297,0240 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1297,0240 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1297,0240 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1297,0240 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1106,4161 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1106,0102 rev 74 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e48 card 1002,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4e68 card 1002,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xbfd00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xdfef0000/16, I/O @ 0xc800/8, BIOS @ 0xdfec0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xc8000000/27, 0xdfee0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.32.5

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), ATI FireMV 2400 (M24 3151),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 (HP) 3152),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 GL 3154),

	RADEON X600/X550 Series (RV380 3E50),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380 GL 3E54), RADEON 9500 (RADEON 9500 4144),

	RADEON 9600TX (RADEON 9600TX 4146), ATI FireGL Z1 (FireGL Z1 4147),

	RADEON 9800 SE (RADEON 9800 SE 4148), RADEON 9500 (RADEON 9500 4149),

	ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 4150),

	ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 SE 4151),

	ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV360 4152), ATI RADEON 9550 (RV350 LX 4153),

	ATI FireGL T2 (FireGL T2 4154),

	ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV351 P 4155),

	RADEON X800 Series (R420 4A48 4A48),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49 4A49), RADEON X800 Series (R420 SE 4A4A),

	RADEON X800 XT (R420 XT 4A4B), RADEON X800 Series (R420 4A4C 4A4C),

	ATI FireGL X3-256 (R420 GL 4A4D),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18-P 4A4E), RADEON X800 SE (R420 8P 4A4F),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 XT Platinum 4A50),

	RADEON X800 VE (R420 4P 4A54),

	ATI RADEON X850 Consumer (R481 4P 4B48),

	ATI RADEON X850 XT (R481 XT 4B49), ATI RADEON X850 SE (R481 SE 4B4A),

	ATI RADEON X850 PRO (R481 Pro 4B4B),

	ATI RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R481 XT Platinum Edition 4B4C),

	RADEON 9700 PRO (RADEON 9700 PRO 4E44),

	RADEON 9500 PRO / 9700 (RADEON 9500 PRO / 9700 4E45),

	RADEON 9600 TX (RADEON 9600 4E46), ATI FireGL X1 (FireGL X1 4E47),

	RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48), RADEON 9800 (R350LE 4E49),

	RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

	ATI FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (FireGL X2 4E4B),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 Series (M10-P 4E50),

	ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 LE 4E51),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9500 (M11-CL 4E52),

	ATI MOBILITY FIRE GL T2/T2e (M10-GL 4E54),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12-P 4E56),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22T 5461),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600 SE (M24-C 5462),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 GL 5464),

	RADEON X800 Series (R423 5548), RADEON X800 GTO (R423 PRO 5549),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 XT Platinum 554A),

	RADEON X800 GT (R423 SE 554B), R430 XTP (R430 XTP 554C),

	ATI RADEON X800 XL (R430 XT 554D), ATI RADEON X800 GT (R430 SE 554E),

	RADEON X800 GTO (R430 PRO 554F), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423 GL XT 5550),

	ATI FireGL V5100 (R423 GL - PRO2 5551), R430 GL XT (R430 GL XT 5554),

	R430 GL PRO (R430 GL PRO 5555),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26-CSP128GL 564A),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26-GL 564B),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL (M26-XC 564F),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26-CSP128 5652),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26-X 5653),

	Radeon X700 Series (RV410 (5657) 5657),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS480 5954 Generic 5954),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS480 5955 Generic 5955),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS482 5974 Generic 5974),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS482 5975 Generic 5975),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS400 5A41 Generic 5A41),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS400 5A42 Generic 5A42),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RC410 5A61 Generic 5A61),

	ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RC410 5A62 Generic 5A62),

	RADEON X300/X550 Series (RV370 5B60),

	RADEON X600 Series (RV380 (X) 5B62), RADEON X550 (RV370 XT 5B63),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370 GL V3100 5B64),

	ATI FireMV 2200 (RV370 FireMV 2200 5B65), RV370X (RV370X 5B66),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X800  XT (M28-XT 5D48),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 GL 5D49),

	ATI MOBILITY RADEON X800 (M28-P 5D4A),

	R480 Consumer 4P (R480 Consumer 4P 5D4C),

	RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 XTP 5D4D),

	RADEON X800 GTO (R480 PRO 5D4F), ATI FireGL V7200 (R480 GL 16P 5D50),

	R480 GL 12P (R480 GL 12P 5D51), RADEON X850 XT (R480 XT 5D52),

	RADEON X800 XT (R423 XT 5D57), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410 GL - 8P 5E48),

	RADEON X700 XT (RV410 XT 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 PRO 5E4B),

	RADEON X700 SE (RV410 SE (5E4C) 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 LE 5E4D),

	RADEON X700/X550 Series (RV410 SE (5E4F) 5E4F),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 7100),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT (M58 16P 7101),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 (M58 12P 7102),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V7200 (M58 GL 16P 7103),

	ATI FireGL V7200 (R520 GL 16P 7104),

	ATI FireGL V5300 (R520 GL 12P 7105),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V7100 (M58 GL 12P 7106),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 16P HiClk 7108),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 16P 7109),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 12P 710A),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 8P 710B),

	Radeon X1800 Series (R520 4P 710C),

	ATI FireGL V7300 (R520 GL 16P 528 MB 710E),

	ATI FireGL V7350 (R520 GL 16P 1 GB 710F),

	Radeon X1600 Series (RV515 XT 7140),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 PRO 7142),

	Radeon X1300 PRO (RV505 7143 7143), M54-GL (M54-GL 7144),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 (M54-P 7145),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 LE 7146),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV505 7147 7147),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52 7149),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52-T 714A),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52 714B 714B),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52 714C 714C),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 714D 714D),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV515LE PCI 714E),

	ATI FireGL V3300 (RV515 GL 7152),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 VE 715E),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV505 715F 715F),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV516 7180 7180),

	Radeon X1600 Series (RV516 XT 7181),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV516 7183 7183),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1450 (M64P 7186),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV516 7187 7187),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1450 (M64M 718A),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 (M62P 718B),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 (M62CSP64 718C),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1450 (M64CSP128 718D),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV516LE PCI 718F),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 (M62S 7196),

	Radeon X1600 Series (RV530 XT 71C0),

	Radeon X1650 Series (RV535 XT (71C1) 71C1),

	Radeon X1600 Series (RV530 PRO 71C2),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV535 PRO (71C3) 71C3),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5200 (M56 GL 71C4),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 (M56-P 71C5),

	Radeon X1650 Series (RV530 XT2 71C6),

	Radeon X1650 Series (RV535 (71C7) 71C7),

	Radeon X1600 Series (RV530 71CD 71CD),

	Radeon X1300 Series (RV530 PRO2 71CE),

	ATI FireGL V3400 (RV530 GL 128 MB 71D2),

	ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5250 (M66 GL 71D4),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 (M66-P 71D5),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT (M66-XT 71D6),

	ATI FireGL V5200 (RV530 GL 256 MB 71DA),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 (M66-M 71DE), RV550 (RV550 7200 7200),

	Radeon X1950 Series (R580 7240 7240),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7243 7243),

	Radeon X1950 Series (R580 7244 7244),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7245 7245),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7246 7246),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7247 7247),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7248 7248),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7249 7249),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724A 724A),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724B 724B),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724C 724C),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724D 724D),

	ATI FireStream 2U (R580 724E 724E),

	Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724F 724F),

	Radeon X1950 Series (RV570 XT 7280),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1900 (M68 7284),

	Radeon X1650 Series (RV560 XT 7291),

	Radeon X1650 Series (RV560 7293 7293),

	ATI Radeon Xpress 1200 Series (RS600 7941 Generic 7941),

	ATI Radeon Xpress 1200 Series (RS600 7942 Generic 7942)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.32.5

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.32g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Dec 12 2006 17:18:27

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.32.2.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-313294

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(**) ChipID override: 0x4E48

(**) Chipset RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x81df728

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[26] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[27] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48)" (Chipset = 0x4e48)

(**) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0002)

(**) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI graphics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xdfef0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 131072 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI R350

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: R350

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module drm

(II) UnloadModule: "drm"

(EE) fglrx: Failed to load module "drm" (module does not exist, 0)

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): AGP card detected

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC [crt1]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SHP  Model: 2127  Serial#: 16843009

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2004  Week: 48

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.635 redY: 0.337   greenX: 0.287 greenY: 0.613

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.144 blueY: 0.086   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 67  vid: 34689

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 66  vid: 18017

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 76  vid: 36993

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  338 x 270 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: LL-172C-B

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 55  V max: 77 Hz, H min: 24  H max: 82 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: 4T09814X

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0): 	00ffffffffffff004d10272101010101

(II) fglrx(0): 	300e01030e221b78ea98c5a256499d24

(II) fglrx(0): 	165054bfef80818081408187714f6146

(II) fglrx(0): 	819001010101302a009851002a403070

(II) fglrx(0): 	1300520e1100001e000000fc004c4c2d

(II) fglrx(0): 	313732432d420a202020000000fd0037

(II) fglrx(0): 	4d18520e000a202020202020000000ff

(II) fglrx(0): 	0034543039383134580a202020200049

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000008

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay not supported on this hardware

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 31 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 0)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.76  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x480": 38.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x480"   38.16  1024 1048 1152 1280  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "848x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   31.48  848 864 952 1056  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   32.66  720 744 816 912  576 577 580 597 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (95, 96)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.76  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x480": 38.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x480"   38.16  1024 1048 1152 1280  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "848x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   31.48  848 864 952 1056  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   32.66  720 744 816 912  576 577 580 597 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.32.5

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[16] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[17] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[18] 0	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[29] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[30] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "fglrx" driver

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0xb7eee000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.32.5

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Dec 12 2006

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.19-gentoo-r5

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000

(EE) fglrx(0): unable to query kernel module - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0x2000 at 0xb7eee000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7167

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) <default pointer>: Core Pointer

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) <default keyboard>: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) <default keyboard>: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) <default keyboard>: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default keyboard>" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetKbdSettings - type: -1 rate: 30 delay: 500 snumlk: 0

----------

## didymos

OK, repost your current xorg.conf and the character devices section of your kernel .config file.

----------

## DirtyHairy

I second didymos, and please also post your dmesg after X has been started. It seems like the driver now tries to load the module and either that or the initialization of the module fails. Please check if the module is present afterwards and if it isn't, try to modprobe it manually and post the result. Just to make sure: did you rebuild the module after recompiling the kernel?

P.S.: It seems libdrm is still not present, can you verify this? If yes, what went wrong with emerging it?

----------

## cakofony

though this post is on the radeon driver, it still looks like it may have some useful information on getting DRI and DRM to work properly, you might want to check it out. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-374745-highlight-.html

mabey adding these lines to the device section of your xorg.conf file could help too

 *Quote:*   

>          Option          "AGPMode" "4" 
> 
>          Option          "RenderAccel" "on" 

 

also, you may want to make sure that you have the ati propriatory driver completely unmasked, so you have the absolute latest version.  it is possible that whatever version that is currently marked stable lacks some functionality.  With my nvidia-drivers the latest stable version is a year old, and I use the version released a week or two ago.

hope some of that was helpful   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ARVash

I'm sorry I didn't respond promptly, I'm going to california for a week, and I've been having to pack, get ready clean up the house usw.. Meaning I'll get back to this in 7 days, promptly.

----------

## ARVash

The latest driver update fixed my problem completely XD. Wow, I'm quite overjoyed. Thank you everyone here for working with me and being patient. 

I get about 90 fps in Penguin Racer. *dances*

----------

